# 10K Tune Up



## macrnr (Jul 4, 2013)

I spent a day locking down my bench and leveling my lathe the other day. Now there is absolutely no movement and the machine is spot on level. I am basically a hack who bought the machine to support my hobby of fixing old machines, but the work coming out of this machine now is amazing. I built a gearshift knob for the hi-lo selector lever on my Ford 3000 tractor today and this gave me an opportunity to run the machine through it's paces;
Facing
Turning
Taper Turning
Boring
I am truly amazed at the difference and I would highly recommend this. I am still a hack, but my work almost looks professional.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 5, 2013)

It reminds me that I will have to level my 10L before I really start using it. Lets see that shift knob.


----------



## macrnr (Jul 5, 2013)

macrnr said:


> I spent a day locking down my bench and leveling my lathe the other day. Now there is absolutely no movement and the machine is spot on level. I am basically a hack who bought the machine to support my hobby of fixing old machines, but the work coming out of this machine now is amazing. I built a gearshift knob for the hi-lo selector lever on my Ford 3000 tractor today and this gave me an opportunity to run the machine through it's paces;
> Facing
> Turning
> Taper Turning
> ...


 
The knob, no filing or sanding just ran a finish pass on each face.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 5, 2013)

Now you have to make em for the rest of the machine! LOL


----------



## george wilson (Jul 6, 2013)

One of the first things I did with a new lawn tractor was to lengthen the shifting knob about 2". It was just too short to be grasped comfortably.

If you want to improve rigidity of your lathe,it seems that mounting it on a thick (At least 1/2") plate of steel helps performance and rigidity. Some recommend a thick piece of granite. I'd prefer the steel plate.  I wish I'd known that when I had my first lathe,an Atlas.


----------



## macrnr (Jul 6, 2013)

george wilson;
If you want to improve rigidity of your lathe said:
			
		

> I have a two inch oak " butcher block " top . After attaching it to the wall it seems up to the task.


----------

